# SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION win32kfull.sys



## Bolderbal (Aug 13, 2015)

I've got a similar problem to this guy: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...32k-sys-full-information-provided-877345.html

Only the given solution doesn't work for me.

BSOD overview:
==================================================
Dump File : 081315-6078-01.dmp
Crash Time : 13/08/2015 22:01:06
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff960`ea2dcc01
Parameter 3 : ffffd000`2415f070
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : win32kfull.sys
Caused By Address : win32kfull.sys+bcc01
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+14d220
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\081315-6078-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10240
Dump File Size : 330,104
Dump File Time : 13/08/2015 22:01:51
==================================================

System info:
Windows 10 Home
64 bit
Windows 8 came preinstalled on the laptop. It was a showroom model so it had some programs on it when i bought it.(I had the same problem with it with windows 8)
The laptop is about a month old.
I upgraded to windows 10 and then reinstalled windows 10 (clean install)

GPU: Geforce GT 750M
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4702MQ CPU @2.20GHz
Memory: 16.00GB RAM

Acer
NXM9VEH0164310006B7200


----------

